# Why does everyone think of jobs in Dubai?



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

The number one thing people seem to think about Dubai is jobs. Why is that? Is the job market in Dubai that much better than other places?


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

For one thing, no taxes. So if you are American, and qualify, you don't pay taxes on your first $80,000 of income, and you don't pay taxes in Dubai, that represents a significant amount of money. Second, pay is good for expats, in general. Third, yes, the job market is supposedly that much better.


----------



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

Is there any way to get out of paying American taxes if you are earning more than $80,000?

It sure would be nice not to pay taxes.


----------

